# Any thoughts on Sony HX850



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My wife mentioned that we need a bigger/newer TV. Currently we have a Toshiba Regza 42HL167. Doing my due diligence, I ran across the KDL55HX850. Anyone have thoughts on this set? My number one main concern is 2D picture quality. I don't care much about the Internet functionality, and even less about 3D to be honest. It would be connected to a Denon AV receiver via HDMI with an HR34 and PS3 plugged into that.

I will say that this would be about the most I want to pay. Not looking for a $3000 set. Also, I don't have a home theater room, so this is in a living room with windows/light etc though the TV is not facing a window.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I love the Sony TVs but beware edge lit LED sets. Their side viewing angles have a drastic contrast loss. Some are better than others. View the set in action and if you've off straight on seating in your room check those angles.

I have an older EX700 in one of my rooms and straight on it is amazing, a few feet off axis though and the contrast loss is noticeable. In my case thats OK till the price on 60 in or greater sets drops further.

Don "Sony's old CCFL driven 500EX in a 55 inch would have a better side view" Bolton


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd get this instead ... http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-VIE...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1338410585&sr=1-1


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Isn't glare a big issue with plasma? Burn in issues were on early models, not now, right?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> My wife mentioned that we need a bigger/newer TV. Currently we have a Toshiba Regza 42HL167. Doing my due diligence, I ran across the KDL55HX850. Anyone have thoughts on this set? My number one main concern is 2D picture quality. I don't care much about the Internet functionality, and even less about 3D to be honest. It would be connected to a Denon AV receiver via HDMI with an HR34 and PS3 plugged into that.
> 
> I will say that this would be about the most I want to pay. Not looking for a $3000 set. Also, I don't have a home theater room, so this is in a living room with windows/light etc though the TV is not facing a window.


I have been using Sony TVs for years. Currently I have a Sony XBR-65HX929 in my home theater room and a Sony KDL-55HX729 in my family entertainment room. Their 2D picture quality is excellent so you should be very satisfied with the KDL-55HX850.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Personally, I was going to wait for Ultra HD, but we'll see. She at least has me thinking.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

FWIW, the Panny VT50 won the TV shootout at Value Electronics this year. It scored very high.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've always heard great things about Panasonic Plasmas. I think I just need to re-evaluate the cons of Plasma and make sure I'm basing my reservations on current models.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We went out to Best Buy today, and I ordered a VT50. Crazy thing, the only two they had in stock were one box with stand issues and while he lowered the price of a new one to match the site, the open boxes were the same price. So it gets delivered Saturday.

Thanks Sigma!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> We went out to Best Buy today, and I ordered a VT50. Crazy thing, the only two they had in stock were one box with stand issues and while he lowered the price of a new one to match the site, the open boxes were the same price. So it gets delivered Saturday.
> 
> Thanks Sigma!


Excellent choice ... keep us posted & visit AVS to get tons of tips.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, something like 113 pages on the tapatalk version...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Interesting, they say the black levels on the 55" aren't as good as on the 65". Of course I have to remember that some of these guys are extreme videophiles, professional calibrators and such,

Now I just got to figure out the first movies to watch, maybe Tron or Dark Knight and then Up or Wall-E.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Interesting, they say the black levels on the 55" aren't as good as on the 65". Of course I have to remember that some of these guys are extreme videophiles, professional calibrators and such,
> 
> Now I just got to figure out the first movies to watch, maybe Tron or Dark Knight and then Up or Wall-E.


Become super geeky like I did with my first plasma and do break in slides.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm not sure I can hold off on really using it for 100 hours


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm not sure I can hold off on really using it for 100 hours


I did it overnight when not in use. I have no idea if it helped but I'll pretend it did. :lol:


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Use it and love it.

This is the advise I got from a couple of people at avs, and it worked for me.

Just avoid parking on channels with bugs and/or banners, gaming, and black side bars for the first hundred hours or so.

There are many, many people who didn't run slides and are very happy.

Sigma played better safe than sorry, and that's OK too.

I would check AVS for settings, try some, and then figure out what pleases your eye.

mine:TCP50ST30


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We're actually thinking about going crazy and hiring Chad B. to do a calibration.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Would like to know what you think of your new flat screen, and if you get it calibrated, what was the result.


----------

